# Mma fighters wanted. Male/female. For 27/02/2010



## THE POUND MMA (Nov 2, 2009)

FIGHTERS WANTED FOR "BATTLE IN THE BAY TWO"

AFTER OUR FIRST EVENT "BATTLE IN THE BAY ONE" BEING SUCH A GREAT SUCCESS,

WE ARE NOW LOOKING FOR MMA FIGHTERS MALE OR FEMALE FOR

"BATTLE IN THE BAY TWO"

FOR WEIGHT CATEGORIES:

70KG

77KG

84KG

93KG

AND UP TO 120KG IN:

AMATEUR (NO HEAD SHOTS/ELBOWS )

SEMI PRO (PUNCHES TO THE HEAD STANDING ONLY, NO ELBOWS)

"B" CLASS PRO (NO ELBOWS)

AND FULL PRO - NORMAL UNIFIED RULES.

"BATTLE IN THE BAY TWO" WILL BE HELD ON:

27TH FEBRUARY 2010

AT:

Eirias Park Athletic Stadium.

Colwyn Leisure Centre.

Eirias Park.

Colwyn Bay

Conwy.

LL29 7SP

CONTACT DONNA AT:

[email protected]

WITH YOUR PROFILE DETAILS AND IF POSSIBLE A PICTURE.

FOR ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS EVENT CONTACT THROUGH THE ABOVE EMAIL IS ALSO POSSIBLE.

THE POUND MMA.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm i'm interested in this, how much is the prize for a win? Â£1?



Serious though, i'm interested, anyone seen the show?


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Im interested. Complete 105kg untrained in mma but want to train for that event and fight.

Will work my nuts off training if anyone would be kind enough to coach me for free. (HA-FAT CHANCE) My E-Mail address is [email protected]

THIS is what i've ALWAYS wanted to do.


----------



## micksmithmma (Oct 30, 2009)

i will train you i have 3 cars you can be my mr miagi 'wax on , wax off' hahahah


----------



## marcusbateson (Nov 10, 2009)

would be interested at fighting semi pro at 84 kg division please message me for more details


----------



## cobramma (Sep 14, 2007)

hi yea its a gud show i wudnt mind fightin do u need either light heavy or ill do catch weight at heavy if need be


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Any one signed up for this yet? Any details on prize money etc . . . ?


----------



## Necro (Oct 20, 2008)

I would be interested in Fighting at B Class Pro but I am weighing in at 68.5kg

I am wondering wether it would be possible for me to compete at this weight??


----------

